# 72 400 intake manifold studs



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

The intake has studs on the front two passenger side holes for ac bracket. Looking at a 73 400 I have, shows one on the driver side on second from front hole for alternator bracket. There is a fourth at the rear of driver side. What is that location stud used for?


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Found it on another site. Throttle bracket.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The throttle cable bracket is of a new compact design for '72, the short legs bolt with two small bolts straight down to the intake. '70 & 71's (exc '71 455 HO Ram air) use the A-G stamped 4 bbl throttle bracket where one leg is bolted to the studded intake bolt. '69 and '68's used the T-4 4bbl throttle bracket, same attachment. Earlier GTO & v8 Tempest/LeMans used similar brackets, mounted in like manner. On a points ignition '72 Pontiac V8, that small studded intake bolt can only mount a mtg bracket for the coil. The '72 I have the most detailing experience on is my T/A's factory unitized distrib WM engine. Will confirm on the Lux LeMans partscar, it is totally original.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a 73 engine on a stand and it has that rear stud also. So that would also be for a coil rather than a throttle bracket? That same engine also has an hei distributor. But, it may have been added by a previous owner I got this car and the original motor I'm building from.


----------

